# Mounting a TV to the wall



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been looking at mounting my tv to the wall and therefore I need some tv brackets to do so. Well, having scoured my local shops in dispair looking at prices and wringing my hands, I decided to try the online option. I don't do much online shopping as I'm somewhat a sceptic but in my wisdom I thought I'd appeal to those of you out there who do shop online and see what you thought to this range of tv brackets from a company called AV Now. Has anyone used them before? If so, what did you think? Are their prices reasonable or could I use another company? It's all very well saying use Dixons or Currys or somewhere but having used them in the past and thinking how conned I have felt having seen the same product cheaper elsewhere I'm now seriously considering using this company. 

If anyone has any input, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## purcellt (Jul 16, 2006)

Not sure what type, size or weight tv is but believe it or not, Walmart has a fair selection of the new flat screen mounts at reasonable prices. Next you might check out Sams Club if they are in your area. They have the best price on several models that would hold 50" and larger Plasma TV's
Tim


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, I shall certainly keep that in mind, thank you


----------



## Mounting TV (Aug 7, 2009)

*Mounting TV*

I can understand your problem about mounting Tv on Wall with brackets.Few months before,I also faced this problem while i plan to mounting tv on wall. Then i found Install Express,it's UK based company. This install express is the best place to buy TV as well as to install TV on wall. I would recommend you to consult with install express. Surely you will get best ideas and solution for your problem.


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

keeponmoving said:


> I've been looking at mounting my tv to the wall and therefore I need some tv brackets to do so. Well, having scoured my local shops in dispair looking at prices and wringing my hands, I decided to try the online option. I don't do much online shopping as I'm somewhat a sceptic but in my wisdom I thought I'd appeal to those of you out there who do shop online and see what you thought to this range of tv brackets from a company called AV Now. Has anyone used them before? If so, what did you think? Are their prices reasonable or could I use another company? It's all very well saying use Dixons or Currys or somewhere but having used them in the past and thinking how conned I have felt having seen the same product cheaper elsewhere I'm now seriously considering using this company.
> 
> If anyone has any input, it would be much appreciated.


I bought my mounting bracket on line at monoprice.com $24 and it is supporting my 58" panasonic plasma great. The only thing I did was buy 4 sturdy bolts at lowes because the ones that came with it felt a little flimsy.


----------

